# My first LACO Pilot 42 Type-B and two AK39's



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Well,

After many questions and help from several forum members and Dorothea I am now finally wearing my new watch!

I decided on the 42mm which I think is the largest size I can get away with ;-). Here are a couple photos. I decided that a few items from part of my collection would be fitting. I hope you think so as well.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

BTW I neglected to ask. This being my first ETA 2801-2 I am unsure how much I should wind it. Advise would be most helpful!

I found this info online but 20 seemed to be not enough as it lost time by the same time the next morning.

*1* Wind the watch by turning the crown clockwise a number of complete revolutions. With the watch face-up in your left hand, pinch the crown between your right forefinger and thumb and rotate the crown clockwise. "Clockwise" means rotating it away from you. Wind slowly and consistently. Wind the crown as far as you can in each turn and then release it and start again.

*2:* Wind it this way until you start to feel some increased resistance. Be patient. For a completely unwound mainspring, this can take from 20 to more than 40 or 50 revolutions.

*3:* After you feel resistance stop winding. NB: Some watch experts suggest that you wind the crown backwards (counterclockwise) five or six turns. This may help re-distribute some lubricant, and, in the case of some early or special models, it may relieve some strain on the watch's inner workings. In any case, doing this "back-winding" won't harm your watch.

Many people prefer to wind a watch using a rocking motion, i.e., alternating rotating the crown clockwise and then counter-clockwise. You can wind the watch in this way without having to remove your fingers from the crown. This has exactly the same effect on winding the mainspring as the clockwise-only approach, and it has the added benefit of putting a little back-wind into each cycle.

If you have a manual wind watch, try to wind it at the same time every day. Winding it in the morning is best because you will have consistent power throughout the day. This may also contribute to more accurate timekeeping.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks great, I like the way that the hands match the dial perfectly.

Regarding 2824 winding instructions, its an automatic watch which means it winds itself automatically when the watch is worn and you would only need to manually wind it if it has stopped after having been left still for 48 hours or more. Turn the crown 10 times or so, pull out the crown to set the watch, push it back in and then wear it and it will carry on running as long as you are wearing it.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Andy.

BTW it is a ETS 2801-2


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

cooperj said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> BTW it is a ETS 2801-2


Oh sorry, in that case wind it daily by turning the crown until you feel resistance to keep it running


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

cooperj said:


> I decided on the 42mm which I think is the largest size I can get away with ;-). Here are a couple photos. I decided that a few items from part of my collection would be fitting. I hope you think so as well.


Your "Karlsruhe" looks incredible! I'm also blown away by the condition of the compass on the left; it almost looks NOS. What's the story behind it? Oh, and as for winding, don't worry about 'counting' anything. Just wind it gently until you can feel it becoming 'tighter'.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Your "Karlsruhe" looks incredible! I'm also blown away by the condition of the compass on the left; it almost looks NOS. What's the story behind it? Oh, and as for winding, don't worry about 'counting' anything. Just wind it gently until you can feel it becoming 'tighter'.


Thanks Uwe! Yes it is in very good condition and shows basically no wear compared the the one on the right which has seen lots of use. (both still function perfectly) This a veteran bring back from the war. I was thinking of posting a photo with a mint DR3 which came from an air base in Kitzingen (spelling?) from a veteran of the 405th FG. (P-47s IIRC)

Here is another photo of the watch taken today on the sunny California and one more shot of the AK 39 Fl 23235-1 (with a few other items that came with it)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice collection. All you need now is a FL23819 BN1 Navigator's Bag to put it all in. I'm assuming the ZZ-Tabelle is a directional/speed chart?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice! You've really whet my appetite for one.

It looks excellent on your wrist. Congrats on the watch and for knowing the size that would work for you. Too many can look like pie plates on smaller sized wrists especially because they are all dial and no bezel but I know that's all subjective.

Wear it in the best of health for a long time to come!


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys I am still getting settle with the size as it is the biggest watch by far. 

@ Uwe - yes it deals with airspeed, wind direction... maybe a new thread with LACOs both vintage and modern with some of the old flight gear?

John


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

cooperj said:


> BTW I neglected to ask. This being my first ETA 2801-2 I am unsure how much I should wind it. Advise would be most helpful!
> 
> I found this info online but 20 seemed to be not enough as it lost time by the same time the next morning.
> 
> ...


 Big Congrats on that watch! It looks just right on your wrist. Personally, I find a 42mm on my wrist relatively small because I wear much bigger watches on my 6.75 inch wrist. But for office, that's just perfect.
Thanks for your own info on winding. I've owned many manual winding watches but never knew about the benefits of winding it back 6 turns to throw back some lubricant. Makes lots of sense. Learned something new today. Priceless.


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

hi cooperj, you're "Mannheim" look fantastic! 
2801, type B, very nice choice.
you're a lucky guy, 
i'm still waiting to buy the same watch but unavailable at this time.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words... I hope your watch is in the mail to you now! I wonder if anyone knows how many LACO will produce?

Cheers
JC


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

Available this morning, 
i've order it


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratz! I look forward to seeing your post on the new watch!

John


----------

